# talk about inconsistency, squirrels are safe (FOR NOW!)



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

i was out today shooting my crosman 760 pump that i got 3 years ago when i was 14 and i couldn't believe how inconsistant it was. well i guess i can for being a cheap gun. but hey its all i got right now until i buy two new varmint gitters ( Gamo Varmint stalker- short range, Ruger 10/22-long range)

with my current setup (Pumpmaster 760, daisy 4x scope, and copperhead wadcutter pellets) at 25-30 yards i was grouping in about a six inch diameter circle, or course me being the accuracy freak that i am what can i do to my current setup to make it group inside of a 2.5 inch diameter circle

better quality pellets?
different scope?

but i cant get a new gun right off so this will have to suffice for now

thanx for the help


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well i had the same problem...i could never get a tight group and decided if i was going to shoot squirrels with it(and actually take them down) then i needed a new gun

if you got the gun at walmart and the gun is in good condition(if you have the box they will take it back) $20 more will get you the powermaster 66 which i just purchased yesterday....so far sighting it in is good

but its a lil windy so that affecting my shots which are inside a 3 to 4 1/2" circle...possibly less so your best bet is to get get a new one


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i am planning on a new gun i just need to know how to make this one a little more accurate until that time comes. i dont have the box the gun is almost four years old

does any one have any suggestions regarding THIS gun, on how to make it more accurate

thanx


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know about the squirrels in your area, but the ones near me don't have a 2.5 inch kill area on their heads.

I am also an accuracy freak, but unfortunately, most people will tell you to just expect to be inaccurate. I couldn't settle for that.

I can't make your gun any better, but, I _can_ tell you how to get your gun to shoot within a 1-inch circle, but with a 760, the furthest you'll be making accurate shots is about 15-20 yards, if that.

First off, get rid of your wadcutter pellets. Copperhead is known for BB's, not pellets, and flat-pointed wadcutters are the last thing you want if accuracy is the object. Most times, you should try to get several brands of pellets: hollow-point, pointed, specialty, etc. But since you're pressed for cash, I strongly suggest a tin or two of Beeman Gold-Coated Hollow-Points. They perform extremely well in smoothbore pellet rifles in my experience, and they fly like pointed pellets.

Next, make sure your mounts for the scope are tight, and that there is nothing wrong with the scope itself. Lots of bumps happen to knock-around guns, and are usually easily missed. I just stopped buying scopes for my pump pellet guns, since I find that the iron sights work just as well and even better once you get to know the ranges of the sight settings.

Lastly, make sure you aren't jerking the gun as you fire, or after the shot.
You have to squeeze the trigger, not pull it, since that will throw off your shot. Also, it's important to follow through with a rifle, especially if your gun has no recoil. Basically how it's done, (I'm assuming you have your scope properly sighted in for the range you are shooting at), is that you keep the target centered in the scope while you fire, and until your shot has been confirmed. (plink!)

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

ill try those beman pellets and see if that helps, i think i should get a new scope for the gun cuz it was only a 15 dollar daisy scope maybe i will sight in for just 15 yards and see what that will do. i cant just use open sights cuz i took off the rear one after i robbed the front blade to put onto my granpappys old old pumpmaster that some guy cut the barrel on.

what is a decent scope for around 35 bux
cant you replace the barrel on the 760 with a rifled one??

thanx


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Ive got a pumpmaster and it seems to love the walmart BSA 3-7 power scope I can hit targets w/ it 50 yards away its amazing and its a one hole shooter at 15 yards in my opinion the pumpmaster is the best one shot gun out to 60 yards cause all you need is one hit to the head and boom that squirrels out.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bigbillbass, you shouldn't need a better scope, unless you're just bent on distance. I use mine for consistency, which best occurs inside of 20 yards. I don't need or like long-distance shots when hunting, I like the challenge of getting close up. Also, don't forget that bigger scopes are designed for the trajectory of different ammo, so the airgun scope would probably be better for your air rifle. If you must get another scope, then just get a new Daisy scope, but it doesn't have to be adjustable or anything...

The best thing you could probably do is just set up your scope for twenty feet, and then use that as a basis for longer shots. I had my first gun sighted for about twelve feet because I used it on rats in my barn, and I found that I didn't need to adjust until I got out to about 15 yards, so just start your shots close to get a feel for what they're doing, and get further away as you get more comfortable.

I don't think anyone makes rifled barrels for airguns for aftermarket installation, since the stock ones are usually just made out of thin aluminum tubing.


----------

